# Is there arboreal dart frogs.



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

As the title says really i have a fish tank that im converting to a arboreal setup.
I was going to get red eye tree frogs but after reading that they eat crickets when adults is a pain having these in the house.
The bottom of the tank will be just water.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

All of them, and at the same time none of them. I say this, as few darts will confine themselves solely to ground level, and few will confine themselves solely to climbing higher. End of the day, the hight of our vivs rarely exceed 1 meter tall, and this is actually pretty terrestrial compared to wild habitats.

As to crickets, I quite agree, hate the things. We have 2 species of tree frogs, along with bearded dragons, leopard geckos and fire bellied toads, so they are an evil I have to live with. I have to say though, I always struggle with getting my mind around folks who would rather have crickets than fruit flies. lol

If you let us know your vivs dimensions we can make some suggestions as to dart frog types you ight like. Forget just having water in the bottom though, that idea just isn't compatible with darts at all.

Ade


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

Many thanks. Will take a pic and measure it up now.


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok tank is 3ft/18"/1ft heres a pic the reasan i tipped it up is there is no space for it.
http://i702.photobucket.com/albums/ww23/gazza24/frogtank008_zpsf9067d5e.jpg


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Dendrobates leucomelas. You still can't have the entire bottom covered in water, but a small water area would be fine with them.

Ade


----------



## Lillyx (Jun 11, 2012)

I was just about to say Ade my leuc's love to climb, they are never at ground level unless they are patiently waiting by the feeding station ha. I do have a third of my 3fter as a pond type/pebble waterfall that I'm trying out at the mo, that's sufficent in itself for keeping the humidity up, no need for the whole bottom to be water...

Cari


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

Already have Dendrobates leucomelas ok i was just wondering if there was just pure arboreal dart frogs thats all many thanks anyway ppl.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok, simple answer then is no. They ALL use ground space as much as vertical space.

If you want a lot of water, try mossy frogs. I don't think they climb much, but they like water.

Ade


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I know you said dart frogs, but what about Mantella laevigata. You can still use your leuc food and something a little different. I think they do good in groups.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

plasma234 said:


> I know you said dart frogs, but what about Mantella laevigata. You can still use your leuc food and something a little different. I think they do good in groups.


Are they known for climbing? I've never kept them, but I understand they are pretty much ground-living.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Dart frog has them labelled as climbing mantella. I have read a couple of care sheets, but haven't read too much about them. You are probably right.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Are they known for climbing? I've never kept them, but I understand they are pretty much ground-living.


Golden mantellas yes but those are semi arboreal but they probably will stay grounded for a large portion of their time although I've seem golden mantellas that are partial to an exploratory climb. hhhClimbing mantellas are a bit prettier IMO too. Like Ade says there's never really going to be a totally arboreal dart/ mantella in the same way tree frogs are and if they do get to anywhere near an "arboreal height" they just zoom off to another branch in their crazy ADHD style. I can't remember if they were Mikes but somebody had some teribs on here a while back that would go nuts and climb all over the place, sign me up for a pair of those please!


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Can I ask the op why the entire bottom has to be water? Why not build an egg crate false bottom with a channel running in the middle? Are you looking to keep fish in the tank?


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

Aint decided on any thing just yet little fish like tetras and so could be poss yes i may just go for RETF just wanted something That would eat the dartfrog livefood i culture now. Didnt want noisy smelly crickets thats all.
I thought fruit flies would smell like crickets or worse but they dont mine are near enough odorless unless you stick your nose in the jar and smell lol


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I think tetras need quite a bit of horizontal space. You could try cherry shrimp. If you had 5 inches high of water, that gives you roughly 5 gallons. If you had it higher and a v shaped channel running through the middle you could have a land area for more aboreal inclined frog and enough water volume for shrimp. 

Keep in mind that tetras and shrimp are very sensitive to nitrates. So you will have to filter the water and complete water changes.


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah i have had loads of fish in the past i may not bother with fish at all. After the 90 gallon mixed reef i had crashed in a house move a year ago still gutted after that disaster lost £££.
may just do half land and a little water fall. Thanks all anyways will keep you posted though on this.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> Golden mantellas yes but those are semi arboreal but they probably will stay grounded for a large portion of their time although I've seem golden mantellas that are partial to an exploratory climb. hhhClimbing mantellas are a bit prettier IMO too. Like Ade says there's never really going to be a totally arboreal dart/ mantella in the same way tree frogs are and if they do get to anywhere near an "arboreal height" they just zoom off to another branch in their crazy ADHD style. I can't remember if they were Mikes but somebody had some teribs on here a while back that would go nuts and climb all over the place, sign me up for a pair of those please!


Ok, that clarifies it a bit for me- thanks dude! :2thumb:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> I know you said dart frogs, but what about Mantella laevigata. You can still use your leuc food and something a little different. I think they do good in groups.


you will find mantella's all over that tank although it does not warrant having any in there due to lack of floorspace which is more important but many keep darts and such with those floor dimensions anyway.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Tbh I didn't see that the floor would be all water until I re read and asked why it had to be. I was just giving the op an idea .


if is an all water base, go with a tree frog. If it has a land floor, I would still recommend climbing mantella. Just be sure to keep posting pictures


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

plasma234 said:


> I would still recommend climbing mantella. Just be sure to keep posting pictures


_M. leavigata_ is one of my favourites of the genus (picture of one of mine below) but I'm not sure I would recommend them unless the keeper has a bit of experience. They are hardy enough, and not as sensitive to temperature fluctuations as other Mantella, but they are probably not an ideal choice in this case for a couple of reasons. 

First, despite being called climbing mantella, all this means is that they are slightly more scansorial than others in the genus that are almost exclusively terrestrial. They will still spend a lot of time on the ground and in the leaf litter, similar to some of the less-scansorial dart frogs. They are also, in my experience, pretty reclusive. They require a heavily planted vivarium and because they lay small clutches in tree holes and do not transport, they can be tricky to breed. Just some thoughts.

Most if not all dart frogs will use a 1m high tank, so your options there are endless.

Nick


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm going to shut up now then :lol2:



*goes to do more research*


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

plasma234 said:


> I'm going to shut up now then :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> *goes to do more research*



Not at all - very few people keep these so probably no amount of research will get you this type of information. That's the only reason I posted 

Nick


----------

